
AMA with CodingHorror, Jeff Atwood from Stack Overflow - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/i-am-jeff-atwood-co-founder-of-stack-overflow-and-discourse-ask-me-anything-cjsltxz6k0026its2jcub60uy
======
fazlerocks
AMA confirmation:
[https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/1100870668793434112](https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/1100870668793434112)

